
Show HN: Find and Submit Zoom Meetings Happening Now - bobbyz
https://videozoo.now.sh/
======
bobbyz
Hello HN,

I hacked together a directory where you can post and find Zoom meetings that
want to be joined. There are rooms for socializing but you can post your own
for just about any activity from cooking to working out to studying.

URL: [https://videozoo.now.sh/](https://videozoo.now.sh/)

